

Stephen Wolfram's TED Talk: Computing a theory of everything - amichail
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60P7717-XOQ

======
dmfdmf
I think his whole approach is flawed... unless he proves that P=NP (with a
constructive not an existence proof) his research agenda and the aim of
Wolfram Alpha is stillborn. Setting aside his chronic confounding of existence
and consciousness, his plan for searching the "computational universe" is
impossible if one grasps the scale of that endeavor. Finding a needle in a
haystack is easy compared to what he wants to do.

